# [Hilfegesuch] Windows Movie Maker - Schwarzes Bild



## AttontheLightbringer (17. Dezember 2011)

Einen schönen guten Tag

Ich vermute, dass mein Problem kein besonderes ist, aber ich habe leider bisher keine vernünftige Lösung gefunden und hoffe, nun hier Hilfe zu erhalten.

Mein Problem: Ich habe mir Fraps besorgt um ein paar Game-Videos zu machen. Alles soweit gut gelaufen, ich hab jetzt ein paar FilmClips, die allerdings jeweils nur ca. 2min Lang sind und jeder für sich 3,95GB Groß sind.
Um die ganzen Clips nun zu einem langen Video zu machen habe ich also den Windows Live Movie Maker geöffnet und einen Clip darin geladen (Probeweise).
Soweit schön und gut, nur ergibt sich nun ein Problem: Der Clip wird nicht abgespielt und auch nach dem Speichern/Rendern des Clips zeigt das neuentstandene Video im wmv-Format nur eine schwarze Fläche.

Mein erster Lösungsansatz war es nun, da die Datein die Fraps aufnimmt ja avis sind, DivX zu installieren, bzw. das entsprechene Codec-Paket von denen. 
Leider hat mich das jedoch kein Stück weiter gebracht und das war so der meistverbreitete Lösungsansatz (Sprich: Die Clips sind im Movie Maker nach wie vor schwarz beim Abspielen).

Kann mir vielleicht irgendjemand weiterhelfen? Vielen Dank im voraus!

(Randnotiz 1a ich bisher noch nie so wirklich was im Video-Bearbeitungsbereich gemacht habe, habe ich die Standart-Codecs von Windows 7 64-Bit, von dem nun neu installierten/dazu gekommenen DivX abgesehen)
(Randnotiz 2: Mit Windows Media Player werden alle VideoClips mit Bild abgespielt, sowohl vor der Installation von DivX als auch nachher) 
(Randnotiz 3: Ich wusste nicht so ganz, in welches Forum das soll, wenn ich hier falsch bin: Wäre ein Mod so nett und würde den Thread einmal ins entsprechende switchen?)


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Dezember 2011)

Und da haben wir auch schon einen Thread, der sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/190988-windows-movie-maker/


----------

